# Please help me build my box! (i feel dumb)



## pitchblackcls6 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey all, i dont post much but this is my go to site for help with my projects. Im building someting like a half-wall in my acura cl. no taller than the window line. im using 2 Audioque SDC2.5 15" subs. no my question is, when designing the box, whenever i get my gross volume set, and then figure my port dsplacement the port takes up so much space i keep having to make my gross vol bigger, then the port needs to grow, and so on. 

should i figure my port displacement based on gross volume first and then just add that to my gross? i feel stupid but im just trying to do this right the first time. I appreciate any and all input.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

figure out how many cub ft you want then add the port to that.
The only thing that changes is the box overall box volume.
Say you have a 3ft box and 1 foot is port then you have a box volume of 2 ft.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Digital Designs: Box Recommendations

give this a look. From AQ's sister company Digital Designs. Or rather... How do you explain that relationship??


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

pitchblackcls6 said:


> hey all, i dont post much but this is my go to site for help with my projects. Im building someting like a half-wall in my acura cl. no taller than the window line. im using 2 Audioque SDC2.5 15" subs. no my question is, when designing the box, whenever i get my gross volume set, and then figure my port dsplacement *the port takes up so much space i keep having to make my gross vol bigger, then the port needs to grow, and so on. *
> 
> should i figure my port displacement based on gross volume first and then just add that to my gross? i feel stupid but im just trying to do this right the first time. I appreciate any and all input.



As the net volume increases, the overall length of the vent gets shorter - provided that the surface area & tuning frequency remains constant.


----------

